# chihuahua colors?



## baby girl (Jan 23, 2007)

does anyone else have a black and white short hair chihuahua? I have been looking every where for another one and I have only seen one before and that was on dogster. but that one was more brown then black. is my chihuahua special or something?

p.s. she's a deer headed chihuahua also.

if you want you can post what color your chihuahuas are and what type they are also (apple headed/deer headed).


----------



## Gizmo's Mommy (Oct 22, 2006)

Gizmo is black and white but long haired. Here he is..


----------



## Prosephone (Oct 2, 2005)

My Lola is a smooth b&w...


----------



## Lil Bell (Dec 21, 2005)

Here 's my mom's black and white chihuahua
Bitsy








Here is one of my 4 day old pups.Isn't she a cutie??


----------



## baby girl (Jan 23, 2007)

awwwwww.......cutie pie. 

I don't really know how to post pics but I do have a dogster with some pics of her on there.

check her out.

www.dogster.com/dogs/446452


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

baby girl said:


> awwwwww.......cutie pie.
> 
> I don't really know how to post pics but I do have a dogster with some pics of her on there.



one way is to upload your pictures to photobucket then just copy the IMG assigned to the pic and paste it into your post here. oh and it's free :wink:

Photobucket


----------



## baby girl (Jan 23, 2007)

oh ok thanks I'll give it a try.


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

I don't think black and white chis are neccessarily rare but I do see less particolors than solid I think. Cosette, one of my three is black and white particolor and is an applehead, I think the particolors are adorable.   Chis are so neat because they can all look so different, they come in almost every color of the rainbow.


----------



## baby girl (Jan 23, 2007)

awwwwww your chi's are so cute.


----------



## Leeseebat (Jun 27, 2006)

My Bear is black and white!


----------



## momto4chihuahuas (Nov 13, 2006)

My Zoe is black and white with a little tan.


----------

